# Laptop Buying India Around 70K – Pls help me decide finally



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Laptop Buying India Around 70K – Pls help me decide finally

Dear All,
I have been going through posts after posts in many websites including reviews of purchases and now need to make a purchase. I am really unable to decide. I am listing my requirements / and optionals. Pls kindly help in making the right purchase.

Finally Pls do specify which Model you are suggesting and why and what would be the recommended place to buy like online offline and any deals / discounts? I intend to buy in India and use in India mostly.

Note: Getting laptop bap / freebies is secondary as this purchase is going to stick with me for another 3 years as I won’t be able to afford another costly purchase in next 3 years.

Thank you for your patience and time and replies. Your suggestions would be helping me finally make a choice and go ahead.

*Operating System
*Any option below:
DOS (As we can always find OS on net and will help in reducing overall cost)
Microsoft windows 7 (but hardware capable of supporting windows 8 and windows 10 if needed)
Microsoft windows 8 ((but hardware capable of supporting windows 10 if needed)
Windows 10 (Option to downgrade to windows 8 and even preferably windows 7 as its most stable)
Mentioning above because drivers should be provided by manufacturer

*RAM / Memory Slots
*Should be DDR3 with 2 memory slots
Minimum 8GB in one slot so that if needed another slot could be upgraded to make overall 16 GB

*Graphics
*Should be minimum 2GB Graphics card
I am not much knowledgeable about various types of graphic cards but heard that NVidia is top of range. Accordingly if graphics card is good quality then 2 GB would suffice. Not particular about any specific model brand.

*Processor
*Must be ATLEAST i5
The higher the version of generation like 5th or 6th the better

*Hard Disk
*
I am fine with normal HDD because SSD would drive up cost significantly. However if HDD is hybrid like my office ThinkPad T430 it helps to boost faster and hence highly desirable and preferable

*HEATING

*This is the MOST Important point as I had my baddest experience with heating laptops in past. For example Dell Studio 1458 (few years back which was a very high end laptop model I purchased) has been the worthless investment because even Dell could never solve heating even though in ADP warranty

*Accidental Damage Protection Next Day Onsite Warranty
*
This is another key feature as I would like to have maximum (believe 3 years) accidental damage protection next day onsite warranty so that my investment can be used for 3 years for sure

Few Key Points

# Should be truly comprehensive at least in context of Indian customer service
# Should include accidental damage protection (and no clauses for any flimsy grounds for denial example denial of warranty because I changed RAM myself or upgraded to SSD)
# Won’t mind paying extra for this warranty provided its truly worth it
Example - Read bad reviews about HP’s policy of ADP but good reviews for Dell and mixed reviews for Lenovo on net

*Resolution
*Should be good enough as expected in relatively good laptops. Nothing very specific
Keyboard and Touchpad
Should be good keyboard with comfortable touchpad and very high preference for backlit
*Screen size
*Ideally near 14” but not very fussy about this. Could consider bit larger or smaller if better model and satisfies other features
Desirable but not necessary in any way
1. Optical Drive (can purchase external if needed)
2. Ability to add 2nd drive caddy
Weight and Size
Should not be too bulky or too much weight. Not expecting ultra-light or thin

*Touch Screen
*Not a must have feature. If it’s there fine but does not have any preference
Current Model
Should not be an old model like one which came out three years back. Reason is getting replacements parts is tough later as I am suffering with XPS 14Z Dell laptop whose LED screen I am not getting in India for so many months. I believe even ThinkPad is also now outdated model.
So preferably models released in last one year in India

*Battery Life
*Should be decent enough. Nothing much here
*BUDGET*
Flexible. Happy to spend from 50K to 70K. Can stretch further if needed as it would be one purchase I won’t be able to make in next 2-3 years for sure and hence very skeptical and seek your valuable recommendations
*Brand Preference
*Not really as I might be ignorant. But believe Lenovo to be better than HP Dell and Acer to be least preferable. But still would reply on your suggestions and not my preference.
*Purpose
*Not heavy gamer (infect not a gamer) But yes use applications like Visual Studio; MS SQL Management Server; VMware; occasionally Photoshop. Love installing tons of apps though and using.


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Request for kind reply...Pls...sorry ask early but sincerely need your replies


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2016)

Asus GL552JX-CN316T


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 22, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Asus GL552JX-CN316T



Thank you. How about warranty and support and heating?

Also any opinion on MSI GP62 6QE?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2016)

sunandoghosh1 said:


> Thank you. How about warranty and support and heating?
> 
> Also any opinion on MSI GP62 6QE?



1. Manufacturer Warranty

2. Seems overpriced. Should've had a GTX 965 atleast.


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 22, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Manufacturer Warranty
> 
> 2. Seems overpriced. Should've had a GTX 965 atleast.



Could you pls share any other laptop in price range of 85k which has

 MSI GP62 6QE Leopard Pro 15.6" Laptop (i7 6700HQ/ DDR4 8GB/ 1TB (SATA) /DOS/ Nvidia Geforce GTX 950M, 2GB GDDR5/ Single Backlit Keyboard) With Laptop Bag 

6th Gen. Intel® CoreTM i7 (*6700HQ*) processor
Nvidia Geforce GTX 950M, 2GB *GDDR5*
*DDR4 *8GB
Keyboard by Steelseries with single color *backlit*

Although I am not  ure of heating issue and how good and spread out geographically in India their warranty is?



Buy MSI GP62 6QE Leopard Pro 15.6&quot; Laptop (i7 6700HQ/ DDR4 8GB/ 1TB (SATA) /DOS/ Nvidia Geforce GTX 950M, 2GB GDDR5/ Single Backlit Keyboard) With Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

- - - Updated - - -

Also not sure if it has decent battery life?


----------



## keerthi teja (Feb 22, 2016)

Even I have been looking for a laptop under 70k budget with a 6th gen processor. And I ended up with this model. *www.thedostore.com/lenovo-ideapad-500-intel-i7-laptop.html 
 Trying to find out the reviews about this model.


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 23, 2016)

keerthi teja said:


> Even I have been looking for a laptop under 70k budget with a 6th gen processor. And I ended up with this model. Lenovo Ideapad 500 Intel i7 Laptop - Buy Onlin
> Trying to find out the reviews about this model.



But surprisingly  I was not able to find much discussion review on this model.

Also few points for this one -

BATTERY 	4Cell 41WH Up to 4 hours - wonder if it works even 4 hours
GRAPHIC CARD 	AMD MESO XT DDR3L 4G - No idea about this one

True I agree this one is only one closest to what I need within my budget in Lenovo. Like heating etc

Lenovo cust care confirmed me no ADP option beyond one year for any laptop in india.

Actually I am now thinking of this model or MSI but not finding much info on either of them as regards heating;

- - - Updated - - -

The option to buy from US is not there for me. Also cannot afford to purchase 70k laptop for next 2 years. Only these two models have i7 6th gen which I desire from heart


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2016)

For 85k, get Dell Inspiron 7559
Dell Inspiron 7000 7559 Y567501HIN9 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.83765  Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 7000 7559 Y567501HIN9 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Black With Red Accents Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

It has a quad core i5 6th gen(performance equivalent to quad core i7 3rd gen, easily better than ULV i7) & GTX960M 4GB GDDR5 GPU. It has an additional M.2 slot for SSD & a great battery life (6 hrs+ on web browsing, videos, docs, etc)

Dell has better after sales compared to Asus & MSI

I personally think it will fulfill your requirements. Just buy an additional 120 or 250 GB SSD & transfer the OS to it (250GB would be better as you won't run out of space for apps, costs 8k)

- - - Updated - - -

If can buy from US, the same Dell one costs $800 there, get that or Asus GL552VW (costs $1000 but battery life will be lower compared to Dell one, upto 4hrs maybe on light usage )


----------



## keerthi teja (Feb 23, 2016)

i just spoke with the lenovo guy regarding extended warranty and he gave me a link Lenovo Promo here we can avail 2 years extended warranty for 999 rupees(+150 handling charges).  Specification of this laptop is good. thinking to order by next week. And also its under my budget <70k  
Regarding graphics, im not going to use this laptop to play games. as i already have a ps3. and i will be using this for application development. mostly visual studio and sql server. and i dont have any idea about the battery :/ 
I had a Dell XPS 1645 15 i7proc. i used to get max 3hours of continues usage. i have used it for almost 5 years and it recently died 




sunandoghosh1 said:


> But surprisingly  I was not able to find much discussion review on this model.
> 
> Also few points for this one -
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2016)

For the budget of 70k, that lenovo laptop got a $hit GPU. Use the laptop plugged in always and on battery when AC power isn't available.


----------



## keerthi teja (Feb 23, 2016)

AMD Radeon R7 M350 | techPowerUp GPU Databas is this anyway related to that laptop graphics?


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 24, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For the budget of 70k, that lenovo laptop got a $hit GPU. Use the laptop plugged in always and on battery when AC power isn't available.



May be its not that great GPU but gaming is not my purpose as noted in my original post; I believe it could handle average movies load etc.  But other specs are great. Other specs get compromised when I focus on GPU if going for other laptops. Pls suggest other laptop in same or little more range range which has great GPU and at least reasonable other specs even if no I7 6th gen.

Use the laptop plugged in always and on battery when AC power isn't available. ---- Not sure if you were sarcastic on me.

Pls add your thoughts further.

- - - Updated - - -



keerthi teja said:


> i just spoke with the lenovo guy regarding extended warranty and he gave me a link Lenovo Promo here we can avail 2 years extended warranty for 999 rupees(+150 handling charges).  Specification of this laptop is good. thinking to order by next week. And also its under my budget <70k
> Regarding graphics, im not going to use this laptop to play games. as i already have a ps3. and i will be using this for application development. mostly visual studio and sql server. and i dont have any idea about the battery :/
> I had a Dell XPS 1645 15 i7proc. i used to get max 3hours of continues usage. i have used it for almost 5 years and it recently died



Yes if in next few days I am not able to decide anything else will go for this. However Pls note that extended warranty is not ADP warranty. Its a simple carry in warranty against manufacturing defects. So almost useless as far as laptop model choosing decision is concerned. 

Yes the challenge is not getting any online reviews or anyone experienced who would have purchased this inpsite of looking good model.

From where are you planning to buy? Online or some shop and which city?

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> For 85k, get Dell Inspiron 7559
> Dell Inspiron 7000 7559 Y567501HIN9 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.83765  Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 7000 7559 Y567501HIN9 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Black With Red Accents Online - Dell : Flipkart.com
> 
> It has a quad core i5 6th gen(performance equivalent to quad core i7 3rd gen, easily better than ULV i7) & GTX960M 4GB GDDR5 GPU. It has an additional M.2 slot for SSD & a great battery life (6 hrs+ on web browsing, videos, docs, etc)
> ...



Unfortunately that option is not there for me.



> I personally think it will fulfill your requirements. Just buy an additional 120 or 250 GB SSD & transfer the OS to it (250GB would be better as you won't run out of space for apps, costs 8k)



Agreed even 120 GB would be fine.


I read on forums that there are heating issues with laptop. Not sure though.Yes graphics card is amazing and even battery life would be good based on specs.

Still if gaming is not my main purpose I wonder whats wrong with Lenovo model of Idea pad 500 which is cost effective and 6th gen i 7

Also nobody commented about MSI laptop i mentioned. Wonder if its a risk even to think about purchasing it.


----------



## keerthi teja (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmmm. 

i'm planning to buy from the lenovoOnline Store itself. *www.thedostore.com/ i got a 2k discount coupon from the chat guy.  

if u r planning to buy this model, chat with the customer service guy and ask for the discount coupon. at first they will say theres no coupon available. tell them u r going to order in next few days n they will provide u a coupon. 

the only reason im sticking to 6th gen processor is ill be using it for another 3,4 years(i dont want to get a feel like using an outdated processor). and the 6th gen processors got good features like extended battery backup, more performance etc.  more @*www.laptopmag.com/articles/5-things-need-know-intel-skylake



> Yes if in next few days I am not able to decide anything else will go for this. However Pls note that extended warranty is not ADP warranty. Its a simple carry in warranty against manufacturing defects. So almost useless as far as laptop model choosing decision is concerned.
> 
> Yes the challenge is not getting any online reviews or anyone experienced who would have purchased this inpsite of looking good model.
> 
> From where are you planning to buy? Online or some shop and which city?


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 24, 2016)

keerthi teja said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> i'm planning to buy from the lenovoOnline Store itself. *www.thedostore.com/ i got a 2k discount coupon from the chat guy.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I just called lenovo. The guys are clueless of tech details.

However few points - 

1. The extended warranty is carry in warranty which means u need to carry laptop to service center


Also I was reviewing Z51-70 which is i7 5th gen but the battery is non detachable. The graphics card of this model is almost equivalent to Nvidia 960M 2 GB it seems.

- - - Updated - - -

Also not sure but can we remove optical drive in all these models and put ssd 120 GB?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2016)

I wasn't being sarcastic for using the laptop that way.

Also, the CPU in IDEAPAD 500 is i7-6500U, a dual core, not a proper quad core one. This laptop has R7 M360 which is barely above 920M.(source: AMD Radeon R7 M360 - NotebookCheck.net Tec).

The Z51-70 on the other hand has R9 M375 which gets beaten by the 940M (source: AMD Radeon R9 M375 - NotebookCheck.net Tec)

Not sure how you arrived at it being equivalent to 960M 

If you are targetting a laptop with dual core ULV CPU with no need of a GPU, no need to overspend 20k.


----------



## sunandoghosh1 (Feb 24, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic for using the laptop that way.
> 
> Also, the CPU in IDEAPAD 500 is i7-6500U, a dual core, not a proper quad core one. This laptop has R7 M360 which is barely above 920M.(source: AMD Radeon R7 M360 - NotebookCheck.net Tec).
> 
> ...



Hey man...thank u...i missed that dual core aspect totally....after u posted i rechecked and am now forced to reconsider my decision ,,,infact its performabnce would be less than many i5 quad core...thanks for pointing that out


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2016)

sunandoghosh1 said:


> Agreed even 120 GB would be fine.
> 
> 
> I read on forums that there are heating issues with laptop. Not sure though.Yes graphics card is amazing and even battery life would be good based on specs.
> ...



The Dell one doesn't have heating issues. If you are even considering the MSI one, then better get Dell. Dell has better after sales in India

If you are not much into gaming, get Asus GL552JX from Paytm (effective price 65k after cashback) & just add a SSD. That's it !! It will run any software smoothly + SSD will make it even better (OS on SSD)


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh great, Dell Studio 1458 user. That was my first laptop, very expensive, and very hot though. The trick was to invest in a cooling system, I had a modified one from cooler master. The laptop lasted 4years till the insides melted (actually melted).

Ok, back to topic. Asus ROG GL552JX will be my pick for under 70k, I saw it on ebay for ~67k.
If you're going for ~80k then Dell Inspiron 15 7559 is a good one, if you are not looking for gaming laptop you can compensate the GTX960 for core i7 and look at other models as well.


----------

